# Beretta 90-two



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Is the frame made of steel I am interested in getting one in .40 cal for winter carry


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Unless things have changed that I'm not aware of, the .40 cal. would be a model 96. (90-six) :mrgreen:

The frame is made of aluminum. 

I'm curious.....what caliber do you carry for summer? :watching:


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Well I have alot of different options in different calibers my summer/winter carry is a Glock 29 I'm just looking in getting something new


----------



## 75fernandez (Dec 23, 2012)

The 90-two is available in.40 S&W. It has an alloy frame and a steel barrel. I have a "Dash" in 9 mm and IMO it is a great shooter a little large for a carry gun unless you a big guy.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I'm not a huge guy but I can conceal whatever I'm carrying that day, even 1911's are concealed easily. I'm just got interest in the beretta


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

I Like my PX 4 Sub Compact 40 it's a 3" Easy Carry All Day Long .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Except for a few special, discontinued 92 variants - all 92s have aluminum frames. Sorry.

However, unless you shoot competition, the gun will outlast you. Change the recoil spring every 3500k, and the locking block at 15-20k rounds... You will have that gun at least 40-50,000 rounds... probably longer


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Unless things have changed that I'm not aware of, the .40 cal. would be a model 96. (90-six) :mrgreen:
> 
> The frame is made of aluminum.
> 
> I'm curious.....what caliber do you carry for summer? :watching:


You sir are correct!:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> You sir are correct!:mrgreen:


I'm a *BIG* Beretta fan, and have been for years. But, I haven't kept up with the new(er) models coming out. It seems that model #'s don't make all that much sense any more, and since I'm not in a buying mode, haven't gone to the trouble to educate myself on what's out there.

I'm just going by _*what used to be*_ current and accurate. I was kind of worried that I might have made a slip-up by stating what I did.


----------



## 75fernandez (Dec 23, 2012)

The 92 comes in 9mm, however the question was does the 90-two com in .40. The answer in yes there is no 90-six. The 90-two is a different gun from the 92.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

75fernandez said:


> The 92 comes in 9mm, however the question was does the 90-two com in .40. The answer in yes there is no 90-six. The 90-two is a different gun from the 92.


Cool, and good to know. Looks as if I have some catching up to do. :smt017


----------

